# Biofeedback



## rabbit (Jul 25, 2007)

Could anyone give me a little more information or link on biofeedback? tried looking but didn't find what I wanted. I would like know how people control their pulse, blood flow, and body temperature. What type of devices do they use and where do they get them? 

Biofeedback is an intresting topic. I think it could help many people in many different ways. 

I've heard martial artist trying to relax so they aren't so tense. When i try to relax I imagine my muscles loose or I do a budhist mediation techniques of feeling the breathing sensation in my body. ("Feeling the whole body, I breathe in. Feeling the whole body, I breathe out") Its part of a sutra. I have been doing this often but never had a way to measure if it is actually working.

Do people use biofeedback to relax the muscles?

Any information on how I could do these things is apprieciated (my spelling is horrible)


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 26, 2007)

> Could anyone give me a little more information or link on biofeedback?


www.*thephysicians.com*/biofeedbackthera.html

You can use most search engines to find out about it.



> I would like know how people control their pulse, blood flow, and body temperature.


Years of practice and proper teachings from a teacher. clicking the teeth correctly can slow the pulse down as well as certain breathing exercises. Breath work is important for people with anxiety disorders as well as using Biofeed back.

I was taught an exercise and I am sure it is a common Biofeed back exercise: Imagining the limbs getting heavier and another one tense such and such muscle than relax it. I hope that gives you a general idea of Biofeed back.


----------

